# BBC 'Get Confident' online tools



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/confidence/lea...ge1/index.shtml ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Another online tool from webmd.Diet and fitness Journal. http://my.webmd.com/diet_fitness_journal ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

